# Transport france to scotland



## Haffie (26 December 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend any good international horse transport companies?  Id like to transport my haflinger pony from rhone-alpes, france to scotland in 2016 and was hoping to find out roughly how much this would cost?

Thanks


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 December 2015)

I used Parkers International to ship my pony from Germany to Oxfordshire. The very trustworthy and knowledgable Fuzzy Furry on here recommended them. They were excellent and I would use them again, very reasonable at £375 plus vat for a single trip. Went via the tunnel and he had an overnight stop at their yard in Dover.

You might ask admin to move this to the Tack Room.


----------



## Haffie (26 December 2015)

Ha!  Perfect!  Thank you so much for your reply :-D   Gosh, i would be soooooooooo happy if it's going to be in this sort of price range  

I dont actually know how to contact admin but if they see this im happy for them to move it, i thought this was the right section :-/

Where in oxfordshire are you?  I lived in oxford city for three years and did a bit of hiking etc around it, still got some great friends there.  I really liked cycling to wittenham clumps


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 December 2015)

Aw shucks HHD 
OP, Parkers and Peden would be best to try for quotes first


----------



## Haffie (26 December 2015)

The Xmas Furry said:



			Aw shucks HHD 
OP, Parkers and Peden would be best to try for quotes first 

Click to expand...

Hello, sorry im going to sound stupid but is that peden bloodstock international shipping agents?  And how do i find the OP ones?  Already messaged Parkers, thanks


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 December 2015)

Oops, OP means you Haffie = original poster 
Yes, Peden international,  could also try Richmond international, I just prefer Parkers as have had many dealings with them in the past,   they are all likely to be around the same price and care tho


----------



## Haffie (26 December 2015)

The Xmas Furry said:



			Oops, OP means you Haffie = original poster 
Yes, Peden international,  could also try Richmond international, I just prefer Parkers as have had many dealings with them in the past,   they are all likely to be around the same price and care tho 

Click to expand...


Ok excellent, thank you!!! Ill contact them all now xx


----------



## Dry Rot (26 December 2015)

Parkers and Eric Gillies. Both been in the business for decades and they work together.


----------



## popsdosh (26 December 2015)

Dry Rot said:



			Parkers and Eric Gillies. Both been in the business for decades and they work together.
		
Click to expand...

Yes most likely Parkers to Dover then Gillies up to scotland  They both overnight at my mates place and swap about there sometimes.


----------



## Haffie (26 December 2015)

thank you   ive contacted them 

ps they both probably think i'm a wally by now because i said i didn't have a horse passport and then i read what a horse passport actually was and i'm pretty sure i do have it!


----------



## popsdosh (26 December 2015)

Haffie said:



			thank you   ive contacted them 

ps they both probably think i'm a wally by now because i said i didn't have a horse passport and then i read what a horse passport actually was and i'm pretty sure i do have it!
		
Click to expand...

You will have to have one as without passport the trip wont happen. If its been lost you will need to obtain a new one which can only be supplied by the original issuers and will require the micro chip number and quite often DNA samples


----------



## Haffie (26 December 2015)

hello, yes i think i already have it, she actually has two micro chips - a belgium one (from her breeder) and a french one and i've got the paperwork for these plus the haras nationaux (french) paperwork and her pedigree.  obviously i'll follow up here by talking to the horse vet and DEFRA - or the other organisations for bringing animals to the uk - but i'm pretty sure IF i dont have it already, it'll be really simple to arrange.  i've also read that your pony must have proof of being worth a certain value to be transported - to prove that it's not just being transported for meat? - i've got her insured very dear here (she has top insurance lol) so hoping this can be used as proof that she's my beloved hairy beast who'll be staying with me in scotland.  Again, of course I need to check this all out too.  I'm very tight for money and my whole life is pretty much revolving around my pets so i am preparing now because i will only move once my pets are all organised


----------

